# Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

*Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen in verschiedenen Preis-/Leistungsklassen​*
*Stand: 03.10.2010

Hallo PCGHX-User,
da im Forum häufig nach Zusammenstellungen für Wasserkühlungen gefragt wird, möchte ich hiermit einige Beispiele für unterschiedliche Anwendungsgebiete und Preisklassen vorstellen.*

*Wichtig, Vorwort:*

- *Wakü-Neulinge* sollten sich zu Beginn mit dem PCGHX-Wasserkühlungsguide befassen 
- Alle Beispiele sind für den *Intel-Sockel 1366 und Geforce GTX-480* ausgelegt, mit dieser Ausrichtung auf High-End Hardware ist Gewährleistet das die Kühlleistung auch für diese ausreicht. Hardware mit geringerer thermischer Verlustleistung kann    somit mit schwächeren Kühlern oder mit langsameren Lüftern betrieben werden
- Bei Verwendung *anderer Sockel oder Grafikkarten* müssen die Kühler dementsprechend angepasst werden
- Erstellt vor dem Kauf ein *Konzept*, welche Komponenten mit Wasser gekühlt werden sollen und ob die Auslegung in Richtung Performance oder Silent geht
- noch bevor man den ersten cm Schlauch verlegt ist es sinnvoll sich *Gedanken zum Ablassen des Kreislaufes* zu machen, optimal ist es schon bei der Installation der der Wakü eine Ablassvorrichtung einzuplanen
- *Einbaumöglichkeiten im Gehäuse* für Radiator, Pumpe und AGB vor dem Kauf prüfen
- Korrosionsschutz, Radiblenden und Montagematerial sind der Zusammenstellung Individuell hinzuzufügen
- *Entkopplung der Pumpe* ist grundsätzlich empfehlenswert, und nach eigenen Bedürfnissen der Zusammenstellung hinzuzufügen. Eine Preiswerte Entkopplung stellt der Noise Destructor dar, auch der Eigenbau ist möglich (Shoggy Sandwich)
- Die Beispiele dienen nur als *grobe Orientierungshilfe*, welche den eigenen Bedürfnissen, Platzverhältnissen sowie optischen Ansprüchen angepasst werden müssen
- *Preisangaben* sind die zum Tag des letzten Updates gültigen Einzelpreise bei Aquatuning.de. Für Produkte welche Aquatuning nicht im Sortiment hat werden die Preise des A-C-Shops herangezogen
- *Rabatte oder zeitlich begrenzte Sonderangebote* werden hier nicht berücksichtigt
- Liebhaber von *Silentsystemen* sollten sich unbedingt die Silentoptionen der einzelnen Konfigurationen sowie Kapitel 5 HDD, NT & RAM Kühlung ansehen
- *Kompaktwakü´s wie z.B. Corsair H50/H70* scheinen eine günstige Alternative zu sein, dies aber nur auf den ersten Blick. Im Vergleich mit der günstigen CPU-only Konfiguration 1.1 ist die Wakü aus Einzelkomponenten leistungsfähiger, besser an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassbar und vor allem kann man diese später erweitern, diese Möglichkeiten sind bei Kompaktwäkü´s nicht gegeben, daher kann man sie auch nicht mit einer „richtigen“ Wakü vergleichen, sie sind eher eine Alternative zu einen Leistungsstaken CPU-Luftkühler.
- sucht man eine *GPU-only Konfiguration* - dann nutzt man einfach die entsprechende CPU-only Konfiguration und ersetzt den CPU-Kühler durch einen GPU-Kühler.​

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

1. CPU only

1.1 Budget
1.2 Midrange
1.3 Performance & OC

2. CPU & GPU

2.1 Budget
2.2 Midrange
2.3 Performance & OC

3. Ausgleichsbehälter

4. Schläuche & Anschlüsse

5. Aufrüsthinweise für den Kauf in mehreren Etappen

6. Optional, Chipsatzkühlung

7. Optional, HDD, NT & RAM Kühlung

8. Optional, Überwachungs- & Steuerungstechnik

9. Linksammlung, Bezugsquellen & Hersteller von Wasserkühlungskomponenten​


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

*1. CPU only:*


*1.1 CPU only, Budget:*


-CPU Kühler, Zern PQ-Serie  27,99€
-Radiator, Aquacomputer airplex Pro 240  28,89€
-2 St. Lüfter Skythe Slip Stream (1200rpm) (7,90€) 15,80€
-Molex 3 Pin Y-Adapter 1,79€
-Pumpe & AGB XSPC Single 5,25“ Bay Pumpstation 12V  37,99€
-2m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar (EP 2,49€) 4,98€
-4 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (1,69€) 6,67€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (2,79€) 5,58€
-ATX Überbrückungsstecker 1,19€

*Gesamtpreis: 130,88€*

*Leistungs-Upgrade:* CPU-Kühler gegen den Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LC oder LT tauschen
*Kosten: +6,00 / +20,50€* 

*Silent-Upgrade:* Lüfter gegen Skythe S-Flex (1200rpm) tauschen und über Noiseblocker NB-Speedcontrol (Drehpoti auf Slotblende) manuell regeln.
*Kosten: +11,90€*



*1.2 CPU only, Midrange:* 


-CPU Kühler Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LT 48,49€
-Radiator Magicool Slim Tripple 39,89€
-3 St. Lüfter Skythe S-Flex (1200rpm) (11,90€) 35,70€
-2 St. Molex 3 Pin Y-Adapter (1,79€) 3,58€
-Pumpe & AGB Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 48,49€
-2m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar (EP 2,49€) 4,98€
-4 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (1,69€) 6,67€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (2,79€) 5,58€
-ATX Überbrückungsstecker 1,19€

*Gesamtpreis: 193,38€*


*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Den CPU-Kühler gegen den Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Full-CU tauschen plus passender Backplate.
*Kosten: +18,35€*

*Silent-Upgrade:* Pumpstation durch eine Aquastream XT Ultra (inkl. Ein- und Auslassadapter) und separaten AGB (z.B. Phobya Balancer 150 BN) ersetzen. Diese bringt eine kleine Lüftersteuerung und einen Wassertemperatursensor mit.
Als sehr laufruhige und leise Lüfter bieten sich die Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PL2 an. 
*Kosten: +74,04€*



*1.3 CPU only, Performance & OC:*


-CPU Kühler Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Full-CU 60,89€
-CPU-Kühler Backplate Watercool LGA 1366  5,95€
-Radiator Phobya G-Changer 420 77,99€
-Lüfter Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof (1000rpm) 3 Stück Bundle 33,99€
-2 St. Molex 3 Pin Y-Adapter (1,79€) 3,58€
-Pumpe Aquasteam XT USB Standard 68,99€
-Eheim 1046 Einlassadapter 2,79€
-Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter 2,79€
-AGB Phobya Balancer 150 Black Nickel 24,99€
-3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar (EP 2,49€) 7,47€
-6 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (1,69€) 10,14€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (2,79€) 5,58€
-ATX Überbrückungsstecker 1,19€

*Gesamtpreis: 306,34€*

*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Als Lüfter die Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PK3 (1700rpm) verwenden.
*Kosten:  +13,98€*

*Silent-Upgrade:* Die Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK2 austauschen, statt der Aquastream XT Standard die Ultra-Version wählen.
*Kosten: +33,98€*
​
*2. CPU & GPU:*



*2.1 CPU & GPU, Budget:*


-CPU-Kühler EK Waterblocks Supreme LT Acetal 33,89€
-GPU Kühler Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X³ GTX 480  86,89€
-Radiator XSPC RS360 Black Triple 48,99€
-3 St. Lüfter Skythe Slip Stream (1200rpm) (7,90€) 23,70€
-2 St. Molex 3 Pin Y-Adapter (1,79€) 3,58€
-Pumpe & AGB XSPC X2O 450 Pumpstation 12V 44,99€
-3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar (EP 2,49€) 7,47€
-6 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (1,69€) 10,14€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (2,79€) 5,58€
-ATX Überbrückungsstecker 1,19€

*Gesamtpreis: 266,42€*

*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Den CPU-Kühler gegen einen Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 LT tauschen.
*Kosten: +14,60€*

*Silent-Upgrade:* Die Lüfter gegen Skythe S-Flex (1200rpm), sowie die Pumpstation durch eine Eheim 1046 inkl. Adaptern, Wandlerkarte und separaten AGB tauschen.
*Kosten: +52,65€*


*2.2 CPU & GPU, Midrange:*


-CPU Kühler Aquacomputer Cuplex kryos Pro 47,89€
-GPU Kühler Aquacomputer aquagraFX GTX 480 88,89€
-Radiator Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360 77,90€
-3 St. Lüfter BeQuiet SilentWings USC BQT T14025-LF (1000rpm) (18,90€) 56.70€
-2 St. Molex 3 Pin Y-Adapter (1,79€) 3,58€
-Pumpe Aquasteam XT USB Standard 68,99€
-Eheim 1046 Einlassadapter 2,79€
-Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter 2,79€
-AGB Phobya Balancer 150 Black Nickel 24,99€
-3m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar (EP 2,49€) 7,47€
-8 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (1,69€) 13,52€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (2,79€) 5,58€
-ATX Überbrückungsstecker 1,19€

*Gesamtpreis: 402,28€*

*Leistungs-Upgrade:* An der Leistung gibt es nicht viel zu verbessern, man kann den CPU-Kühler durch einen Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Full CU und die Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK3 (1700rpm) tauschen.
*Kosten: +4,27€*

*Silent-Upgrade:* Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK2 tauschen, statt der Aquastream XT Standard die Ultra-Version wählen.
*Kosten: +11,27€*



*2.3 CPU & GPU, Performance & OC:*


-CPU Kühler Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF 73,80€
-GPU Kühler Koolance VID-NX480 119,99€
-Radiator Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 Pro 153,99€
-Watercool MO-RA3 Blende Rhombus  33,80€
-9 St. Lüfter Skythe Slip Stream (1200rpm) ( 7,90€ ) 71,10€
-3 St. Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x3Pin Molex ( 2,89€ ) 8,67€
-2 St. Schnellverschluss CPC 7,9mm Stecker ( 5,99€ ) 11,98€
-2 St. Schnellverschluss CPC 7,9mm Kupplung ( 5,99€ ) 11,98€
-Pumpe Laing DDC-1RT 12V 64,99€
-Deckel EK-DDC X-Top V2 19,89€
-ATX Überbrückungsstecker  1,19€
-AGB Phobya Balancer 150 Black Nickel 24,99€
-4m Schlauch Masterkleer 11/8 klar (EP 2,49€) 9,96€
-8 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle G1/4 gerändelt (1,69€) 13,52€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 11/8 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar gerändelt G1/4 (2,79€) 5,58€

*Gesamtpreis: 625,43€*

*Leistungs-Upgrade:* Viel lässt sich daran nicht steigern, es könnten noch druckvollere Lüfter eingesetzt werden, wie z.B. die Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-S3HS (1800rpm).
*Kosten: +98,91€* 

*Silent-Upgrade:* Die Lüfter gegen Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL2 , sowie die Laing-Pumpe inkl. Deckel gegen eine Aquacomputer Aquaastream XT Advanced inkl. Adaptern austauschen. Ergänzend wär hier auch eine Lüftersteuerung wie die Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 zu empfehlen, wer das Display nicht benötigt fährt gut mit der LT Variante.
*Kosten: +133,59€*


​


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

*3. Ausgleichsbehälter (AGB):*


Bei allen Konfigurationen mit separaten Ausgleichsbehälter wählte ich das selbe Model, um sicher zu stellen das ein Bauteil einer Wasserkühlung, welches keine direkte Auswirkung auf die Kühlleistung hat, die Preise der verschiedenen Konfigurationen verfälscht.
Der Markt an Ausgleichsbehältern ist sehr reichhaltig, nach persönlichen Vorlieben, optischen Aspekten und gegebenen Einbaumöglichkeiten muss jeder seinen persönlichen Favoriten bestimmen. 
Ich möchte noch einige Beispiele an AGB´s vorstellen (je ein Beispiel je Kategorie):

-Röhren-ABG z.B. EK-WaterBlocks EK Multioption RES X2 150 Basic
-AGB für den 5,25" Schacht z.B. XSPC Bay Reservoir ALU Front
-AGB als Pumpenaufsatz z.B. Watercool DDC Tank LT für Laing DDC-Pumpen
-AGB mit integrierter Pumpe z.B. XSPC X20 750 Dual 5,25 Bay Reservoir Pump​

*4. Schläuche & Anschlüsse:*


Aus den selben Gründen wie bei den AGB´s wurden auch die Schläuche und Anschlüsse in den Konfigurationen vereinheitlicht.

Der Markt bietet fast zahllose Möglichkeiten, Schläuche und Anschlüsse können perfekt in die Optik des Systems integriert werden.
Wer in seinen Kühlkreislauf enge Schlauchradieen benötigt dem sei Schlauch im Format 16/10 ans Herz gelegt und von 13/10 abgeraten, der 16/10 bietet eine überragende Knicksicherheit.

Der Schlauchdurchmesser hat fast keinen Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Wasserkühlung, Kühler sind die deutlich restriktiveren Bauteile in einen Wakü-Kreislauf. Sobald man einen Durchfluss von 50-60l/h erreicht hat liegt der Gewinn an Kühlleistung durch den höheren Durchfluss im Bereich der Messtoleranz.

Eine günstige Wahl für Anschlüsse sind sogenannte Schlauchtüllen, dabei ist es sicher sinnvoll den Schlauch auf einer Tülle mit einer Schlauchschelle oder einen Kabelbinder zu fixieren. Eine Ausnahme stellt da wertiger 16/10 Schlauch in Kombination mit Perfect Seal-Tüllen dar, diese Kombination ist fest und dicht auch ohne weitere fixierung (nutze ich selbst so  ).
Wer dem nicht traut - für den sind sicher Schraubanschlüsse die erste Wahl, diese sind in der Regel immer fest und dicht. 
Gerade bei Schraubanschlüssen für große Schlauchdurchmesser gilt es zu beachten das bei den eingesetzten Komponenten (wie z.B. CPU-Kühlern) die Anschlussgewinde weit genug auseinander positioniert sind, sind diese zu eng beieinander blockieren sich die Anschlüsse gegenseitig. 
​

*5. Aufrüsthinweise für den Kauf in mehreren Etapen:*


Eine Wasserkühlung welche den persönlichen Bedürfnissen entspricht, kann schnell ein großes Loch in die Haushaltskasse reisen, es ist aber möglich diese in mehreren Schritten an zu schaffen.
Dabei sollte man beachten das die "Startkomponenten" vor allem in Bezug auf Radiatorfläche und Pumpenleistung für die endgültige Ausbaustufe von Beginn an ausreichend Dimensioniert sind. Zu den unverzichtbaren Startkomponenten zählen:

-CPU-Kühler
-Radiator
-Lüfter
-Pumpe
-Ausgleichsbehälter
-Schlauch
-Anschlüsse
-Kühlmedium
-Kabel, Adapter ect.

Wird die Startkonfiguration richtig gewählt kann man später problemlos weitere Komponenten wie die Grafikkarte(n), Chipsatz, Festplatten usw. in den Kreislauf in kleines Schritten mit einbinden.
Auch das nachträgliche hinzufügen vom Mess, Steuer und Regelelektronik wie z.B. einer Aquaero ist problemlos in einen späteren Schritt machbar.
​

*6. Optional, Chipsatzkühlung:*


Den Mainboardchipsatz und die Spannungswandler mit in die Wasserkühlung einzubinden ist eine relativ kostspielige Lösung in Vergleich zum Nutzen.
Sinn ergibt dies nur bei Systemen mit Silent-Ausrichtung oder bei Systemen, die übertaktet mit erhöhter Spannung betrieben werden.
Für die meisten „Standardsysteme“ ist es ausreichend, einen geringen Luftzug im Gehäuse zu haben und es bei der Standardkühlung zu belassen.

Bei Bedarf lassen sich die Konfigurationen aus den Kapiteln 1 & 2 problemlos um eine Chipsatzkühlung erweitern, da derren verhältnismäßig geringe Abwärme keine größere Radiatorleistung erfordert.

Abhängig vom vorhandenen Mainboard müssen passenden Chipsatz- und Mosfetkühler gewählt werden, dazu bitte die Kompatibilitätslisten der Kühlerhersteller beachten.
Leistungstechnisch sind die Unterschiede der einzelnen Hersteller sehr gering, daher kann die Auswahl nach den Aspekten Kompatibilität, Preis und Optik vorgenommen werden.

Einige empfehlenswerte Hersteller für Chipsatzwasserkühler sind: Anfi-Tec, Alphacool, Aquacomputer, EK-Water Blocks, Mips und Watercool, um nur einige zu nennen.

Einen komplett universellen Aufbau mit hoher Kompatibilität bieten die UCD Chipsatzkühler der Firma „Anfi-Tec“, da diese mehrere Halterungen für verschiedene Lochabstände mitbringen stehen die Chance nicht schlecht diese nach einen Mainboardwechsel wieder verwenden zu können. Leider ist der passende Lochabstand zur Befestigung des Kühlers nicht alles, mit zunehmender Integrationsdichte der Mainboards stößt man gelegentlich auf störende Bauteile, dies nach Möglichkeit vor den Kauf ausschließen.
​

*7. Optional, HDD, NT & RAM Kühlung:*



*HDD-Kühlung/Dämmung:*

Die Festplatten unter Wasser zu setzen ergibt aus thermischer Sicht meist keinen Sinn, da kommt man mit einen langsamen Lüfter vor den Festplatten oft sogar auf bessere Temperaturen.
Für den Aufbau eines Silentsystems, ist die Dämmung der HDDs sinnvoll, gerade schnelldrehende Platten erreichen in den üblichen Dämmboxen oft bedenkliche Temperaturen.
Gedämmten Waküboxen für die HDDs, wie z.B. Watercools Silentstar 2.0 Serie, verbinden gute Kühlung mit guten Dämmeigenschaften. Die Silentstar-Serie gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen für 1, 2 oder 4 Festplatten.


*(Wakü-) Netzteile:*

Da in Systemen, die konsequent auf Silent ausgelegt sind, der Lüfter des Netzteiles als störend empfunden werden kann, gibt es dafür 3 Lösungsansätze, die ich kurz anreißen möchte.
- Umbau des Netzteils auf einen leiseren Lüfter, sollte nur von Personen mit dem nötigen Sachverstand in Erwägung gezogen werden, und hat Garantieverlust des Netzteils zur Folge (ACHTUNG: LEBENSGEFAHR!).
- Anschaffung eines passiv gekühlten Netzteils, welche aber meist nur mit einer Leistung <600W erhältlich und teuer sind.
Bei Multi-GPU-Systemen können 2 Netzteile nötig sein, um die Hardware zu versorgen.
- Anschaffung eines wassergekühlten Netzteils. Die Auswahl an qualitativ hochwertigen Geräten ist sehr gering.

Bevor man einen der 3 Lösungsansätze in Betracht zieht, sollte man versuchen mit diversen preiswerten Entkopplungs- und Dämmmaßnahmen das Netzteil an seine Bedürfnisse anzupassen.


*RAM Wasserkühlung:*

Den RAM mit Wasser zu kühlen ist für den Normaluser nicht nötig, Sinnvoll ist dies nur, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher sehr weit übertaktet und dafür mit hohen Spannungen betrieben wird.
Alternativ zur Wasserkühlung gibt es dafür noch diverse aktiv betriebene Luftkühler.
Gerade aktueller DDR3-RAM produziert keine große Abwärme, die max. Spannung wird meist vom Speichercontroler limitiert welcher mittlerweile in der CPU sitzt. Daher ist eine Aufwändige Kühlung des RAM immer mehr zu vernachlässigen.

​


*8. Optional, Überwachungs- & Steuerungstechnik:*



Hier möchte ich einige Produkte erwähnen, welche direkt auf die Verwendung in einen System mit Wasserkühlung entwickelt und optimiert sind.
Einfachste Lüftersteuerungen, Poties und Vorwiederstände zur Spannungsabsenkung werden daher hier nicht berücksichtigt.

*„Lüftersteuerungen“:*

Der Begriff Lüftersteuerung ist für diese Geräte schlicht untertrieben, er bezeichnet lediglich eine ihrer Grundfunktionen.
Diese Geräte können mehrere Lüfterkanäle abhängig von Temperatursensoren steuern (Wasser & Luft), sie regeln die Pumpenleistung, können die Notabschaltung des PC´s bei Überhitzung veranlassen, dies alles mikroprozessorgesteuert und über Software mit grafischen Front-End programmier- und auslesbar. 
Für die genauen Eigenschaften bitte die Artikelbeschreibungen beachten, z.T. sind für einige Funktionen optionales Zubehör erforderlich.

Für Nutzer der "alten" Aquaero´s 4.00 (ohne Powerbooster) lässt sich die für knapp 10,00€ in Eigenleistung nachrüsten, somit ist die Aquaero stark genug um auch Pumpen mit hoher Leistungsaufnahme (wie z.B. Laing DDC´s) regeln zu können.

-T-Balancer/miniNG 29,90€
-T-Balancer/bigNG 64,99€
-Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 LT (ohne Display) 87,99€
-Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 LT (ohne Display) inkl. Powerbooster 102,99€ 
-Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 Display weiß/blau 117,99€
-Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 Display weiß/blau inkl. Powerbooster 132,99€
-Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 VF Display 162,99€
-Aquacomputer Aquaero 4.0 VF Display inkl. Powerbooster 177,99€
-Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB Ultra 12V Pumpe mit „kleiner“ Lüftersteuerung 88,99€
-Aquacomputer Multiswitch USB 1.41 LT 58,99€

*Pumpensteuerungen:*

*Aquacomputer Pumpen (regelbar)*

-Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe Standard 68,99€ 
-Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe Advance 78,99€ 
-Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe Ultra 88,99€ 

*Laing DDC Pumpen*

-Aquacomputer Poweradjust 2 USB Standard Version 34,90€
-Aquacomputer Aquaero´s mit Powerbooster, je nach Display  102,99€ - 177,99€ (komplette Lüftersteuerung mit genügend Leistung zu Regelung einer Laing)
-T-Balancer/bigNG 64,99€ (komplette Lüftersteuerung mit genügend Leistung zu Regelung einer Laing)

*Temperatursensoren Wasser:*

-Thermosensor  G1/4 5,99€
-Aquacomputer Thermosensor Innen- & Außengewinde G1/4 8,98€
-Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau) 15,99€

*Temperatursensoren Luft:*

-Thermosensor einzeln 50cm (Kabellänge) 1,99€

*Durchflussmessung:*

-Digmesa Durchflusssensor G1/4 ( 5,6mm ) ohne Kabel 25,99€
-GMR Durchflusssensor Acetal G1/2“ AG Highflow 19,99€
-GMR Durchflusssensor Messing G1/2“ AG Highflow 29,99€
-Bach Durchflusssensor DFS 1/25io G3/8 Highflow 26,99€
-Aquacomputer Durchflussmesser Highflow G1/4 37,90€


​


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

*9. Linksammlung, Bezugsquellen & Hersteller von Wasserkühlungskomponenten:*



*PC-Games Hardware Wakü-Komplettset´s *

*Welches PC-Gehäuse für eine Wasserkühlung? - Die Wakü Case Liste II*

*Schablonen für Single, Dual, Triple & Quad-Radiatoren
* 
*Onlineshops:

*
-A-C-Shop Supportthread im PCGHX

-Aquatuning Supportthread im PCGHX

-Caseking

-PC-Cooling


 *Hersteller mit eigenen Onlineshop: *


-Anfi-tec
 -Alphacool
 -Aqua Computer
 -D-Tek
 -Danger Den
 -EK Water Blocks
 -Innovatek
 -Koolance
 -Mips
-Swiftech
-TFC The Feser Company
 -Watercool
 -XSPC
 -Ybris Cooling
 -Zern.AT

*
Hersteller ohne eigenen Onlineshop:
*

-Enzotech
-Magicool
-Nanoxia
-OC-Labs
-OCZ
-Phobya
-Zalman





​


----------



## bundymania (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Ich habe es eben mal kurz überflogen: sieht soweit gut aus! 

Die Yate Loon sollte man vielleicht zugunsten der Scythe Slipstream streichen, oder zumindest als gute Alternative nennen, da einige der neuen Loonies leider zum Klackern neigen - öfters als früher


----------



## Sh33p82 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Gut gemacht, Hut ab! 

@Bundymania, da muss ich dir zustimmen, hab mir 3 bestellt 2 davon klackern, ziemlich nervig das ganze, werd die demnächst mal gegen ordentliche tauschen!


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Jup, hab ich schon Vorgemerkt, da das Thema Loonies im Luxx ja oft erwähnt wurde.
Im Moment arbeite ich erst mal an den Ankerlinks und der Lesbarkeit, änder es aber noch ab.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Oliver (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Jep, sieht gut aus, allerdings würde die Standardschriftgröße zu einer besseren Übersicht beitragen.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Bin auch gerade mal "drübergeflogen"! Werde mir das aber noch mal in Ruhe anschauen. 
Respekt für soviel Aufwand! 
Schrift würde ich auch in normaler Größe lassen. Vielleicht die Überschriften in fett und etwas größer, den Rest aber normal!


----------



## Oliver (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Wenn du fertig bist, schreib mir bitte kurz eine PN, dann lese ich bezüglich Rechtschreibung und zeichensetzung noch einmal drüber.


----------



## Equilibrium (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hey nemetona

Super arbeit! Für einen der wenig bis keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, ist das eine schöne Hilfestellung.

gibt auf jeden fall einen


----------



## MrMazel23 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hi Nemetona,

finde auch ne super sache dieser Thread, hat mir auch bei meiner zusammenstellungen zu überdenken.

Aber das was fehlt ist der Wasserzusatz - wenn das von bedeutung ist.

Gruss


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



Equilibrium schrieb:


> Hey nemetona
> 
> Super arbeit! Für einen der wenig bis keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, ist das eine schöne Hilfestellung.
> 
> gibt auf jeden fall einen



Das selbe denk ich auch! Super gemacht.


----------



## Freestyler808 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

super sache 
da können sich einige ne scheibe abschneiden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

 (sonen Umfang hätte ich echt nicht erwartet   und die Konfigurationen für mehrere Etappen sind ne tolle Idee   )
Kleine Anmerkung: Bei den CPU-only Lösungen sind die CPU-Kühler für High-End (hier: HK3CU, besser: Enzotech) und Silent (genau umgekehrt) durcheinander geraten.


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

So, nun sind fast alle Änderungen eingepflegt, Danke für die Hinweise.

Ich finde für die Linksammlung der Komponentenhersteller nicht alle Herstellerwebseiten, wenn da jemand helfen kann, immer her damit.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Freestyler808 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

htt://www.dangerden.com/store/
htt://www.enzotechnology.com/
htt://www.dtekcustoms.com/index.asp
htt://www.swiftnets.com/
htt://www.xspc.biz/
htt://www.zalman.com/eng/

p bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Danke, nun fehlt nur noch OC-Labs.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Freestyler808 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

htt://www.oclabs.com/


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Danke, nun ist komplett, falls ich noch Hersteller übersehen habe, könnt ihr diese natürlich auch posten.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Vollständigkeit halber solltest Du Innovatek auch erwähnen!
htt://www.innovatek.de/

EDIT: Glückwunsch zum Software-Overclocker


----------



## nemetona (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Danke,
ich wollte den Usern mit dem Threat eine Alternative zur Komplettsetwakü bieten, und sie nicht darauf stoßen, darum habe ich Hersteller wie Inno und Thermaltake nicht benannt.
Ich überleg es mir mal 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## zettiii (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Wow  da hat sich ja wieder einer ne riesen Arbeit gemacht.
Großen respekt dafür .
Finde ich wirklich eine klasse Sache, besonders für Neulinge.
Ist bei mir ja auch noch nicht so lange her, und sowas erleichtert sehr viel


----------



## Olstyle (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Klasse Sache.
Das ist nicht nur ein Ersatz für das halbherzihe Crossposting von MAdz sondern duh ast ihn locker übrtroffen.
Drei Sachen hab ich aber noch zu meckernergänzen:
1.Die grundsätzliche Nutzung von 13/10 Schlauch macht gerade die Budget Systeme unnötig teuer. Da könntest du ruhig mal 11/8 nehmen(ok, bei dem aller kleinste System hast du ja schon 11/8 stehen...).

2. Bei den Pumpensteuerungen solltest du unter Laing noch aufführen dass die T-Balancer Lüftersteuerungen stark genug sind um auch eine Laing zu steuern.

3. Ausserdem ist die kleine Alternative zum BigNG nicht der Sensorhub(der ist alleine gar nicht "lebensfähig) sondern der (am Namen unschwer zu erkennende) miniNG.


----------



## Robär (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Echt klasse was du da geleistet hast nemetona 

Schön ausführlich.


----------



## nemetona (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Danke für das Lob!

Ich habe mich entschlossen, die Hersteller Innovatek und Thermaltake mit in die Linksammlung aufzunehmen, um eine Benachteilgung auszuschließen, desweiteren kam Nanoxia dazu, dieser bietet im Moment aber nur AGB´s und Wasserzusätze an, ihre Lüfter stellen aber auch eine Preiswerte Alternative dar.

Den BigNG habe ich bei den Laingsteuerungen hinzugefügt, und bei den Lüftersteuerungen den MiniNG.

Schlauch und Anschlüsse habe ich so belassen, nach meiner Ansicht lohnt der Wechsel auf den Billigsten PVC oder PUR schlauch nicht, der Masterkleer kostet egal ob 11/8 oder 13/10 jeweils 2,49€/m, der Aufpreis vom Billigschlauch zum Masterkleer beträgt ca.1€/m, also 3€ für das komplette System.
Bei den Anschlüssen sind 11/8er ca. 0,70€/St. günstiger wie 13/10er, dies macht bei einen CPU only System ein Eisparpotential von 4-5€ je System, ich habe aber Schlauch und Anschlüsse ausser beim 1.1 bewusst vereinheitlicht, da es die Pflege des Thread´s erleichtert.

Ich werde daher bei den Budgetsystemen eine Downgrade-Option hinzufügen, in welcher auf die Einsparmöglichkeiten bei Schlauch und Anschlüssen hingewiesen wird.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## KTMDoki (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Respect 

Echt super Anleitung...

Bin nämlich e am überlegen, mir eine WaKü zuzulegen


----------



## Oliver (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Weitere Bezugsquellen: Watercool.de, pc-cooling.de, aqua-computer.de.

Vielleicht solltest du Hersteller mit eigenen Shops gesondert erwähnen oder kennzeichnen, denn oft bekommt man auf nachfrage einen Rabatt, wenn man viel bei einem Hersteller ordert.

Edith: Habe deine Postings grammatikalisch/rechtschreibtechnisch überarbeitet, die Texte aber kaum verändert.


----------



## nemetona (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Ich erkenne meine Posts garnicht wieder nach der Überarbeitung 

Zu der Sache mit den Herstellern die einen Shop betreiben lasse ich mir am Wochenende mal was einfallen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

was mir gerade aufgefallen ist bei den Herstellern: Anfi-Tec <- wird so geschrieben 

Bei allen Sets optional: eine passende Radiblende und:

http://www.a-c-shop.de/Noise-Destructor-v10


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

tja bist halt nen richtiges super hörnchen (*_*)  [auf dein Avatar gloz]  

Supper arbeit, nur gut das ich so faul bin und dir die arbeit überlassen hab. Gut gemacht 

*schulter klopf*


----------



## Drisq (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



bundymania schrieb:


> was mir gerade aufgefallen ist bei den Herstellern: Anfi-Tec <- wird so geschrieben
> _---snip---_



So mal wein wenig Haarspalterei, aber ich denke: Wenn schon verbessern, dann richtig 
Selbst schreiben die sich nämlich: Anfi-tec (mit kleinem "T")


----------



## nemetona (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hab die Vorschlaäge versucht umzusetzen.

@Olli,
hab die Bezugsquellen mit in das Kapitel 7 einfließen lassen, und die Herstellerlinks aufgeteilt in Hersteller mit bzw. ohne eigenen Onlineshop.

@Bundy,
habe das Thema Pumpenentkopplung in der Einleitung mit angerissen.
Radiblenden sind auch in der Einleitung erwähnt.

@Drisq,
das kleine t wurde auch berücksichtigt.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## exoRR (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



nemetona schrieb:


> -GPU Backplate EK FC280 GTX Ram Backplate  11,99€



Braucht man für eine gute Graka-Kühlung so einen RAM-Kühler? Habe nähmlich noch nie von sowas gehört . Ich dachte das macht der GPU-Kühler selbst. Gibt es sowas schon für die GTX285?


----------



## Fifadoc (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



valeri schrieb:


> Braucht man für eine gute Graka-Kühlung so einen RAM-Kühler? Habe nähmlich noch nie von sowas gehört . Ich dachte das macht der GPU-Kühler selbst. Gibt es sowas schon für die GTX285?



kommt auf die Karte an. die GTX280 hat halt auch Ram-Chips auf der Rückseite. Deshalb müssen diese auch gekühlt werden. Das kann man entweder mit so einer WaKü machen, oder mit passiven Ram-Kühlern. Wer aber ein komplettes WaKü System hat, braucht schon diese Rückseitenkühlung.

ATI Karten haben das Beispielsweise nicht, da sind alle bauelemente nur auf einer Seite der Platine.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Die GTX280 (und 260 original und HD2900xt) ist da ein Sonderfall, weil die Hälfte der RAMs auf der Rückseite sitzt - wo sie entweder von einer Backplate oder gar nicht gekühlt werden. Bei der 285 liegen alle zu kühlenden Bauteile auf einer Seite, eine Backplate kann entfallen.


----------



## exoRR (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Ah, gut .
Danke


----------



## Olstyle (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Zumindest bei der HD2900XT konnte man die Backplate des Originalkühlers weiter benutzen.
Obs bei der GTX260(alte Version) auch geht werde ich in ein paar Tagen sagen können.


----------



## jayson (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

sehr schön... hat mir wirklich weiter geholfen... danke für die arbeit...


----------



## nemetona (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

In den Kapiteln 2.1 & 2.2 wurde die Komponentenauswahl optimiert, sowie bei 2.1 eine Downgradeoption für GPU-Only Kühler hinzugefügt.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## sportline105 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

sehr interessant 
bisher war eine wakü für mich zwar recht interessant, jedoch hab ich da mit recht hohen kosten gerechnet, aber wenn ich mir jetzt das budget set ansehe, dann sind 150€ ja ein ganz guter preis für den einstieg 

ich würde (wenn überhaupt^^) vorerst nur meinen kleinen hitzkopf, den Q9550 per wasser kühlen. würde da das von dir vorgeschlagene budget set ausreichen? hab den zur zeit auf 3,4ghz@ca. 1,1V am laufen, die temps dümpeln im normalen office betrieb bei knapp 40°C rum, bei last steigen sie auf ca 60 an.

mein interesse hätte da u.a. dieses set gewonnen: 240er Komplettset (Eheim Plexi) 240er Komplettset Eheim Plexi S. 775 40064

mein gehäuse ist ein rebel9 mit 2 120er lüftern in der front mit dahinter liegenden festplatten (2). dazwischen würde ich, wenn möglich den radi verbauen, oder würde das probleme geben? 

normalerweise bräuchte ich im set keine lüfter, da ich ja bereits 2 besitze, jedoch wäre eine pumpe die ich über meine lüftersteuerung regeln kann sehr von vorteil. gibt es dementsprechende sets, bzw ne zusammenstellung für knapp 100€ die meinen kleinen hitzkopf abkühlt?

bin für alle vorschläge offen


----------



## nemetona (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Für deinen kleinen Hitzkopf bekommst du mir dem HK 3.0LC einen sehr potenten Kühler dazu, dies ist auch die größte Schwachstelle ( neben kleinen anderen suboptimalen Komponenten ) des 240er Komplettsts.

Wenn du nur die CPU unter Wasser setzen möchtest, dann reicht auch die Konfiguration 
1.1. ohne Lüfter ca. 120€
Möchtest du den Kreislauf später erweitern, solltest du dir 3.1 mal näher ansehen, Grundkonfi kostet ohne Lüfter nur 20€ mehr.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## sportline105 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

was hällst du denn von diesem  kühler?

immer dieser nervige geizhals in mir 

kannst du mal bitte erklären was an dem set suboptimal ist?


----------



## nemetona (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Kenne das Model nicht und kann daher nichts zum Leistungsunterschied sagen, aber aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich doch den HK 3.0 LC nehmen, schon da im Cape Aluminium verbaut ist.

Nachteile des Komplettsets:
-verwendeter CPU Kühler ist deutlich schwächer wie der von mir empfohlene HK 3.0 LC
-rosa Kühlmittel 
-PUR Schlauch, sehr hart und wiederspenstig
-Yate Loon Lüfter, diese sind im Moment wegen Lagergeräuschen nicht zu empfehlen

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



nemetona schrieb:


> Kenne das Model nicht und kann daher nichts zum Leistungsunterschied sagen



Ist ein primitiver Kernkühler, leistungsmäßig mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit unbrauchbar.
Ist bald ein Jahrzehnt her, das ein Kühler dieser Bauart Spitzenpositionen belegt hat und dieses Modell wird seit rund nem halben Jahrzehnt unverändert gebaut.
Dazu kommt noch die, bereits erwähnte, zweifelhafte Materialwahl.


----------



## Quatzi (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hallo Leute

Eine kurze Frage:
Wie erstelle ich selbst neue Threads bzw. Themen?

Sorry ich bin neu hier deshalb frage ich hier etwas dämlich 



Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Oben Links unter dem Hardware Logo, im passenden Unterforum, den Button "Neues Thema" betätigen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## DaxTrose (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Glückwunsch zur verdienten Erwähnung in der PCGH 04/2009 auf Seite 113!


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Danke, ich war auch positiv überrascht! 
Dies kannst du ja zu diesen Zeitpunkt ja nur als Abonent wissen 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

mahlzeit.. ich habe vor mir längerfristig ne wakü zuzulegen, is zz einfach finanziel nich drinne.. dein thread hilft mir schon ganz gut, zusammen mit dem waküguide.. für mich bleiben allerdings trotzdem vor ab ein paar fragen..

ich weiß, dass das meiste sicher geschmackssache is, aber wie viel leistung kann ich aus einem tripple radiator rausholen, du empfiehlst ja für perfomance und oc keinen tripple mehr, is das dennoch möglich, dafür temps hinzubekommen, die eine luftkühlung merklich unterbieten? denn ich habe mich ja nach langem hin und her für das cosmos S entschieden und finde vor allem die möglichkeit eines tripple radis im deckel da sehr angenehm, ich möchte nicht unbedingt draußen anbauen wie zb mit nem mora und darum die gegegebenen möglichkeiten auch nutzen.. zb mit der magicool slim geschichte oder was du da noch so empfehlen kannst, vl geht in dem gehäuse auch ein größerer der mehr bringt?.. was ich möchte is ein spagat aus performance und lautstärke und diesen halt so gut wie möglich und zukunftssicher, kann von daher auch preisintensiver werden, da ich mir zz kein budget festgeschrieben habe und lediglich länger sparen müsste

ich hab nich wirklich viel ahnung von der materie und bin sehr dankbar über jeden guide vor allem mit kaufempfehlungen den ich finden kann und laufe deshalb gefahr recht blind zuzuschlagen, grade was radi und pumpe angeht.. 
bei allen andern komponenten würde ich wenns nötig is und ich überhaupt soweit bin nochma nachhaken, aber ich glaube die radiatorwahl is für mich doch die schwierigste, da is der pumpenmarkt übersichtlicher mit dem guide zu verstehen.. 

also nochma kurz gesagt.. ich möchte nen relativ ruhigen aber für zb oc-sachen leistungsstarken tripple radiator, der nich nach ein paar monaten unbrauchbar wird und mir auch einen relativ großen kreislauf mit gpu und mobo kühlung ermöglicht, das ganze im cosmos s (würde mich jetzt auch nich direkt stören, wenn da noch ein single hinten, oder sogar dual in der front(hab ma gelesen soll gehen?) nötig is), hauptsache es is alles drinnen verbaut, kühlt und lärmt nich zu sehr 

..hoffe damit die experten nich allzu sehr zu stressen  aber ne antwort hierfür hab ich selber nich aus den guides herauslesen können.. vielen dank schonma


----------



## Fifadoc (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Also bei einer Komplett-Kühlung auf Basis eines Tripple Radi fällt mir eigentlich nur ein Feser tripple ein. Oder halt ein vergleichbarer. 
ein guter Single dazu schadet sicher nicht. Ob der Feser jedoch oben ins Cosmos S passt, weiss ich nicht. vllt kann nemetona ja mal in seinem cosmos messen ^^

Wenn du es nicht zu laut haben willst, rate ich von den Slim radis ab. Die Slims haben meist sehr enge Kühlrippen, somit brauchst du einen starken Luftstrom um vernünftige Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
Somit sollte man diese Radis für gute Leistung am besten mit starken lüftern befeuern, was dann selten noch als Silent zu bezeichnen ist ^^


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

sehr schön, das hilft mir doch schonma ein stück weiter.. so komm ich drum rum mich sonstwohin zu beißen, weil ich die slim genommen hab und die lauter sind als meine alte luftkühlung.. wenn der gute mir das mit dem feser jetzt noch ausmessen könnte wär ich schon fast glücklich, was kannst du mir als "vergleichbaren" single empfehlen? oder weiß jemand wie sinnvoll und vor allem pratikabel die sache mit dem dual in der front ist??


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht zu laut haben willst, rate ich von den Slim radis ab. Die Slims haben meist sehr enge Kühlrippen, somit brauchst du einen starken Luftstrom um vernünftige Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
> Somit sollte man diese Radis für gute Leistung am besten mit starken lüftern befeuern, was dann selten noch als Silent zu bezeichnen ist ^^


Blos nicht verallgemeinern!

Die Radis die wirklich ein Slim im Namen haben, nämlich die Magicools, haben alles andere als eng stehende Kühlrippen.
Ganz im Gegenteil: 
Bis 500RPM gehören sie zu den besten und erst darüber lassen sie dann nach da schlichtweg die Kühlfläche aus geht.


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

naja aber für den spagat zw performance und silent werden die 500rpm dann doch noch etwas wenig sein oder? ich mein, silent mag durch aus gegeben sein aber reicht die leistung auch zum oc'en von eventuell einem core i7 (wenn es denn ma irgendwann nötig werden sollte) der meinen E8400 ende diesen jahres ablösen soll?


----------



## Olstyle (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Da du bis jetzt absolut gar nichts über die zu kühlende Hardware geschrieben hast lässt sich deine Frage auch nicht vernünfig beantworten.

Generell sollten mit 500RPM Lüftern auf einem Triple für das gesamten System etwa die Temperaturen einer High-End Lukü bei nierigerer Lautstärke drin sein.
Allerdings bezieht sich das auf ein System mit E8xxx und Midrange Graka. Eine GTX280 und ein dicker Quad brauchen schon etwas mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



Skaos schrieb:


> naja aber für den spagat zw performance und silent werden die 500rpm dann doch noch etwas wenig sein oder? ich mein, silent mag durch aus gegeben sein aber reicht die leistung auch zum oc'en von eventuell einem core i7 (wenn es denn ma irgendwann nötig werden sollte) der meinen E8400 ende diesen jahres ablösen soll?



Die Frage ist, unter welchen Bedingungen du oced.
Wenn du den Takt nur beim Spielen anhebst, dann aber auch höhere Lautstärke akzeptierst, stellt sich die Frage, ob ein Radi, der bei geringer Last mit 500rpm auskommt und unter Vollast 1200rpm braucht, nicht besser ist, als einer, der idle mit 700rpm dreht und unter Last mit 1000rpm dreht.
Letzterer hat zwar die bessere Kühlleistung bei höheren Drehzahlen aber limitierend ist in dem Szenario eher die Leistung bei niedrigen.


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Da du bis jetzt absolut gar nichts über die zu kühlende Hardware geschrieben hast lässt sich deine Frage auch nicht vernünfig beantworten.
> 
> Generell sollten mit 500RPM Lüftern auf einem Triple für das gesamten System etwa die Temperaturen einer High-End Lukü bei nierigerer Lautstärke drin sein.
> Allerdings bezieht sich das auf ein System mit E8xxx und Midrange Graka. Eine GTX280 und ein dicker Quad brauchen schon etwas mehr.




ich sprach bei der geschichte ja nich umsonst um zukunftssicher, dass für den c2d sicher ne weniger aufwändige lösung nötig is als für nen q2d oder einen i7 is mir schon klar soweit.. darum wollte ich ja die optimale leistung bei geringer lautstärke haben.. 
ansonsten klebt da derzeit noch ne 4870/1GB mit drinne die früher oder später auch getauscht werden soll.. ihc will damit einfach umgehen, dass ich mir nen günstigen rdai kaufe und in nem jahr feststelle, mist hätteste ma gleich nen besseren genommen..

@ruyven_macaran: also ich denke, dann is wohl die erste option klar die bessere, wenn die 500 im idle gut kühlen und dann es dann beim gamen lauter wird soll mich das nicht unbedingt stören, wichtig is mir vor allem ein ruhigen system beim spiele gucken, oder bei office anwendungen.. also bei sachen die die hardware nich so sehr fordern sollten..

is dann nach diesen voraussetzungen am ende doch der im magicool enden als im tfc .. ich meine meinen geldbeutel würde freuen, wenns denn echt so is..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Bei geringen Drehzahlen hat der TFC keine nenneswerten Vorteile gegenüber dem Magicool Slim (ein z.B. Black ICE ist sogar klar im Nachteil) und wird nach ersten Erkenntnissen sogar deutlich vom Magicool elgant geschlagen, siehe Quatsch-Thread. (Also die Ausführung mit unbeschichteten Lamellen und Plexi-Kammern. Professionellere Tests stehen aber noch aus)

Wenn man wert auf ultra-silent bei geringer Wärmeentwicklung legt, sollte man zusätzliches Geld eher in einen Mora als in einen TFC investieren.


----------



## nemetona (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@Skaos,

Einen TFC Feser Tripple bekommst du locker in das Cosmos S, die Lüfter kannst du oberhalb zwischen Lochblech und Kunststoffabdeckung montieren, und somit sind auch extrem dicke  Radies mit 80-90mm kein Problem.
Ich hatte in meinen einen Watercool HTF 3, dieser war auch ca. 60mm dick und da blieb noch reichlich Luft zum Mainboard.
Die ersten Bilder in meinen Tagebauch zeigen noch dieses Setup.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

gut auf den dreh mit dem tagebuch hätte ich auch kommen können.. habs mir zwar angeguckt aber da natürlich nich drauf geachtet.. besten dank

hm der mora is sicher keine schlechte sache, steht aber meinem wunsch nach ner internen lösung im weg, bzw muss ich glaube dann nich so viel geld für das cosmos s ausgeben, da dürfte es auch ein günstiger von zb sharkoon tun.. aber mein wunsch war halt ein interner, zur not wie erwähnt auch in zusammenarbeit mit nem single oder dual soweit noch zusätzlich möglich und sinnvoll..

du sprachst von einem nicht nennenswerten vorteil, bei geringen drehzahlen.. sorry wenn ich nochma ganz dumm nachhake.. aber ich schließe damit dann auch nachteile aus, sodass sich also im idle kein/kaum ein unterschied ergibt, die kühlleistung unter last beim tfc jedoch klar besser ist, ja?


----------



## nemetona (12. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Ja, der TFC und der Magicool Slim sind bei geringen Drehzahlen gleichwertig, unter Last bei höheren Drehzahlen kann der TFC seine Stärken der größeren Lamellenfläche ausspielen.

Du musst ja auch keinen Mora nehmen, ein TFC Tripple sollte für das meiste ausreichen, zur not, wenn dir die Kühlleistung nicht genügt oder nach einen Hardwareupdate kannst du zum TFC noch einen single oder Dualradi hinzu setzen.

Wenn du einen Mora an ein kleines günstiges Case schraubst, kann es sein das diese umkippt. 

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



Skaos schrieb:


> du sprachst von einem nicht nennenswerten vorteil, bei geringen drehzahlen.. sorry wenn ich nochma ganz dumm nachhake.. aber ich schließe damit dann auch nachteile aus, sodass sich also im idle kein/kaum ein unterschied ergibt, die kühlleistung unter last beim tfc jedoch klar besser ist, ja?



Genau.
Noch viel klarer ist jedoch der hohe Preis, der sich imho endgültig nicht mehr rechtfertigen lässt, wenn man nur einen Bruchteil der Betriebszeit davon profitiert.

Aber das muss natürlich jeder selbst mit seiner Bank ausmachen 



nemetona schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Mora an ein kleines günstiges Case schraubst, kann es sein das diese umkippt.



In solchen Fällen hilft ein zweiter Mora auf der anderen Seite


----------



## Skaos (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

lol 2 moras wären natürlich die lösung 

in grad lässt sich der temp unterschied bei last nur schwer sagen, da zu sehr hardware abhängig oder? weil ich hab leider nich wirklich ne vorstellung was den unterschied so angeht..

@nemetona: gut dass du das mit dem dual ansprichst, geht das ohne größere umbauarbeiten am case zu verrichten, also reicht der platz in der front aus? von haus hängt ja nur ein 120er drinne, oder?


ansonsten der einbau von dem triple so, dass er luft aus dem case saugt, oder lassen sich andersrum bessere ergebnisse erzielen? (abgesehen vom "überdruck" im case)


----------



## nemetona (13. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

In meinen Cosmos S hatte ich nie einen Radi in der Front montiert gehabt, sollte aber Problemlos ein Dualradi reingehen, wenn du auf die entsprechende Anzahl an Laufwerksschächten verzichten kannst.
Die Montage des Radies kannst du Simpel mit ein paar Winkeln aus den Baumarkt erledigen.

Einen Singleradi bekommst du auch noch in das Heck.

Ich würde den großen Seitenlüfter des Cosmos S Luft in das Gehäuse blasen, und die Radilüfter die Luft aus den Gehäuse saugen lassen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Skaos (14. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

besten dank, so hatte ichs mir fast selber gedacht mit dem luftzug, aber sicher is sicher.. und das mit den winkeln scheint ja auch nich übel zu sein, wenns ma nötig werden sollte..


----------



## Skaos (17. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

und ich nochma.. hab grad mal ein bissel rumgeschaut, und mir ne zusammenstellung gemacht.. bin dann bei den pumpenaufsätzen für die laing stecken geblieben.. wozu sind die genau da, und wenn man sowas brauch wie empfehlenswert sind solche 2 in 1 lösungen hier?? :  Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Ausgleichsbehälter » Alle Ausgleichsbehälter » EK Water Blocks EK-DDC X-RES 100 - Acetal

€dit: .. gut Forum durchblättern wäre sinnvoller gewesen, hab hier grad nen schönen test gefunden, der meine befürchtung bestätigte, also keine gute idee..


----------



## nemetona (19. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Seperate Aufsätze für die Laing sind schon Empfehlenswert, diese erhöhen die Durchflussleistung und verringern die Lautstärke, das Maß der Dinge wären im Moment der EK-X Top V2.
Bei der Kombilösung mit aufgesetzten AGB kann es zu Strudelbildung kommen, diese kann man mit einen AGB Schwamm verringern, ich würde trotzdem zu einen seperaten AGB raten.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Skaos (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Sooo und hier die Nervensäge vom dienst nochma.. hab mir mittlerweile ein system zusammengestellt und hätte dazu gern noch ein zwei tipps.. erstma obs so geht (hab mich recht doll an den guides hier orientiert), weiß trotzdem nich ob schlauch tüllen und so sachen gut gewählt sind :

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/475293a8507eec2bb32d11f4fb2f21cd

und dann wärs ma noch gut zu wissen, warum du bei den silent lösungen andere kühlkörper verwendesr als bei den performance systemen.. bringen die kühlkörper der silent variante am ende mehr und man kann sie deswegen "leiser" kühlen, oder worin besteht der eigentlich unterschied, wenn überhaupt einer vorhanden is, denn auf diesem prob beruht grad noch die wahl des gpu kühlers für mich (is ne 4780/1GB)..

hat außerdem mit dem radi schon irgendwer erfahrungen gemacht? laut tests sei der wohl dem tfc 360 recht ähnlich in der leistung, is dazu noch güntsiger.. und was mir noch wichtiger war.. er is auch verfügbar, nich wie der tfc dens zz nirgends gibt.. (optik lassen wir ma außen vor, ich verbaue ja eh intern )


----------



## bundymania (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

zu deiner Auflistung ein paar Worte: Inno Protect Konzentrat wäre ergiebiger (günstiger) und Masterkleer Schlauch erlaubt bessere Radien. Den Elegance Radi kann ich aufgrund schlechter Verarbeitung nicht empfehlen. Bei div. Usern sind Undichtigkeiten aufgetreten ! Der Fließanzeiger ist Spielerei, du hörst die Pumpe und weißt, das die Wakü läuft  Als AGB reicht ein kleinerer EK oder Magicool. Beim CPU Kühler wäre ich eher für den Heatkiller, oder Alphacool Yellowstone und die Laing sollte unbedingt entkoppelt werden !

Noise Destructor v1.1 Pumpenentkopplung - A-C-Shop

Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone Sockel 775/1366/1160 - A-C-Shop

die Pumpe ist hier günstiger:

Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (original) - A-C-Shop

(das Modell mit Aussengewinde brauchst du nicht !)

Als Radi würde ich einen Magicool nehmen, der ist nicht so viel schlechter als der teure Elegance


----------



## Skaos (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

hm gut scheint ja bei der pumpe echt der einzige unterschied zu sein.. dann nehmen wir ma besser die andre.. wenn der cpu kühler genau so gut is bzw mehr taugt wär das natürlich ne feine sache, da ja die 1366 kompatibilität nicht erst über son komischen adapter hergestellt werden muss.. über ne pumpenentkopplung hab ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, fand die ideen mit denen die in nem hdd-käfig verbaut werden nich übel, aber bei nem cosmos S mit 3 hdd bereits drinne könnt ichs mir arg eng vorstellen, oder?
das mit dem durchlaufteil is mir eigentlich nur durch den eingebauten filter ganz praktisch vorgekommen, ich dachte son filter kann nich schaden, und wenn man da gleich noch was dazu bekommt fand ichs nich schlecht.. oder is ein filter wirklich nur spielerei?
beim schlauch hab ich mir nen test zu gemüte geführt, der für mich rüberbrachte, dass die schläuche nur sehr geringe quali-unterschiede haben, aber gut, bevor mir was wegknickt solls daran nich scheitern..
hm lande ich nu doch noch beim magicool slim hehe.. hatte ursprünglich aufgrund der leistung ma nen tfc ins auge gefasst, aber den bekommt man ja derzeit nirgends und in dem test wo ua der tfc, der slim und der elegance drin waren schnitten elegance und tfc relativ gleich ab und der slim war etwas dahinter.. gut was das am ende ausmacht wird sicher auch nich viel sein.. keine ahnung.. also meinst du auch, der slim reicht locker für cpu (demnächst mal i7 mit oc) und die 4870er gpu aus, ja?



hier ma noch die tests.. denk aber ma die sind sicher schon bekannt..

radis: http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&rubrik=Hardware&id=355
(ähm ich seh grad dass is doch nich der mit dem tfc.. hm ich such ma noch ne runde..)

schläuche: http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&rubrik=Hardware&id=323


----------



## bundymania (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

In meinem letzten Kühlerreview auf S775 konnte sich der Alphacool Yellowstone ganz knapp hinter dem besten Kühler des Testfeldes (Heatkiller 3.0 CU) behaupten. Auf einem i7 Sys. könnte es sogar zugunsten des Yellowstone ausgehen, ein ensprechender Test läuft gerade in meinem Testlabor  
Einen Filter brauchst du eigentlich nicht. Wenn man vor dem Zusammenbau alle Komponenten durchspült und den Wasserzusatz wie angegeben dosiert, hast man(n) keine Probleme mit Schwebeteilchen, oder sonstigen Schmodder in der Wakü ! Was die Filter auf jeden Fall bringen ist eins: Geld in die Kasse des Herstellers  
Wenn du tatsächlich einen Filter einsetzen möchtest, würde ich vor- und nach dem Teil einen Kugelhahn empfehlen, sodass du den Filter zum Reinigen leicht entnehmen kannst. Von Aqua Computer gibt es neuerdings eine Fertiglösung, die mit 30 € zu Buche schlägt.
Die Sachen, die Shane bei Dexgo getestet hatte, kenne ich aufgrund meiner zahlreichen Reviews ja fast alle selber  Klar ist der TFC Radi neben 1-2 anderen Modellen derzeit leistungsmäßig das Beste auf dem Markt, ob man die Leistung tatsächlich braucht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt  Wie du ja an div. Tests sehen kannst, ist man bei einer "normal" dimensionierten Wakü bereits mit einem günstigen Magicool Slim, oder Xtreme Radi gut bedient. Die TFC Triple Radis sollen laut Feser wieder in 2-3 Wochen ausgeliefert werden. 
In deinem Fall, sprich ein übertakteter i7 und die 4870er kommen zum Einsatz, würde ich allerdings dann doch zu etwas mehr Leistung raten, denn der i7 allein heizt ja bereits recht gut  Es kommt auch immer drauf an, was man bereit ist für etwas mehr Leistung auszugeben. 

[Review] Radivergleich: TFC Monsta + 4 weitere Radiatoren - OverclockingStation


----------



## Skaos (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

gut das mit dem filter streichen wir dann auch ma von der liste, vielen dank..

wenn du wie du sagtest zu etwas mehr leistung raten würdest wär es also angebracht auf den tfc zu warten, oder wie war das jetzt genau zu verstehen??
denn letztendlich sollte der ja noch das beste bringen.. oder muss ich eh auf einen zusätzlichen single zurückgreifen, da dass kein tripple schafft ( die turbine ma ausgenommen.. weil qualli wenn sie denn da is, gut und schön, aber der preis is mir dann doch zu fett, find den normalen feser schon derb teuer, aber wenn sichs auszhalt okay..) denn wenn ich eh auf einen weiteren single bauen muss könnte man ja sicher beim tripple wieder geld sparen.. aber die reine tripple-lösung wär mir am ende doch die liebste..


----------



## Digger (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@bundy, hättest du vllt nen link für den filter mit absperrhahn.


----------



## bundymania (24. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Aqua Computer Webshop - Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende 34015

@Skaos: entweder den Swiftech, oder den TFC Radi bzw. vauch der neue von XSPC, sofern endlich erhältlich und nur, wenn die Verarbeitungsquali der laufenden Produktion tatsächlich ok ist. Den XSPC Radi würde ich nicht direkt nach Release kaufen, sondern erstmal abwarten, was andere Käufer berichten. Die TFC Tripleradis sollen ja bald wieder ausgeliefert werden und bei den Dingern kann man nahezu sicher gehen, das neben der Leistung auch die Verarbeitungsqualität stimmt. Praktischerweise hast du dort deutschen Support. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre, einen günstigeren Triple wie den Magicool zu verbauen und wenn dir die Temps nicht zusagen sollten, einen weiteren Single- oder Dualradi einzubinden. Der TFC Single z.B. kühlt ja fast so gut wie ein Dualradi und vielleicht hast du noch Platz im Gehäuse. Der Preis für die Turbinenlüfter wird sich vermutlich zw. 23-30 € einpendeln, das ist nur eine grobe Schätzung meinerseits. Die NB Multriframe Lüfter schlagen ja bereits mit knapp 20 € zu Buche und die Triebwerke basieren bekanntermaßen auf NB Technik


----------



## Skaos (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

meinte mit turbine die neuen tfc.. der für gut 200€ weggehen soll.. 
lüftermäßig hatte ich mich eigentlich auf die scythe slip stream 1200 eingeschossen, denk ma die werden ihren dienst auch ganz gut verrichten 
na dann warte ich ma ab, bis der 360er feser wieder da is und dann kanns quasi endlich losgehen


----------



## bundymania (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

der Monsta Radi ist mittlerweile erhältlich, allerdings bedarf der mehr Airflow als ein gewöhnlicher Radi um seine Leistung bestmöglich zu entfalten. Die Scythe Lüfter sind ok, alternativ kann ich die "kleineren" Noiseblocker XL2 empfehlen.


----------



## Skaos (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

dann bin ich ja beruhigt.. hab die scythe nämlich gleich zusammen mit dem case bestellt, und daher die dinger schon zu hause rumfliegen

gut, dann erstma besten dank soweit, ich denke damit sollte ich erstma klarkommen 

.. und doch noch was gefunden.. die laing bekommt ja über nen 3pin anschluss saft, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab kann sie so auch geregelt werden, oder?? weiß zufällig jemand wie viel ampere das gute stück brauch, würde sie wenn das echt so geht wie ich mir das vorstelle nämlich ganz gern an meinen kaze master hängen, denn die volle kraft wird ja nicht grundsätzlich benötigt.. der kaze master verträgt jedoch nur 1A pro Kanal.. daher wär ich dankbar, wenn mir wer sagen könnte ob das ganze so verträglich is..


----------



## Digger (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@bundy, danke. weißt du wie groß das is? sieht nach 8x8cm aus !?

@skaos,
ne die laing wird über normal 4-pin-molex angeschlossen und ein drei-pin-kabel is für den lüfteranschluss aufm borddamit die umdrehungen ausgelesen werden können.

steuern kannste das teil über ein Aquacomputer Poweradjust. is aber theoretisch nicht nötig.
hab mir aber die spielerei auch gegönnt, is ja nich sooooo teuer.
wenn du dir so ein teil holst, köntest du auch gleich noch nen durchflussmesser holen


----------



## bundymania (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

nee, die Maße kenne ich nicht


----------



## Skaos (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

ah ja gut, alles klar, besten dank


----------



## GoZoU (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



Skaos schrieb:


> .. und doch noch was gefunden.. die laing bekommt ja über nen 3pin anschluss saft, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab kann sie so auch geregelt werden, oder?? weiß zufällig jemand wie viel ampere das gute stück brauch, würde sie wenn das echt so geht wie ich mir das vorstelle nämlich ganz gern an meinen kaze master hängen, denn die volle kraft wird ja nicht grundsätzlich benötigt.. der kaze master verträgt jedoch nur 1A pro Kanal.. daher wär ich dankbar, wenn mir wer sagen könnte ob das ganze so verträglich is..



Das kannst du wohl ganz schnell wieder vergessen. Der maximale Anlaufstrom liegt bei 4 bis 5 Ampere, je nach Modell.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



Skaos schrieb:


> und dann wärs ma noch gut zu wissen, warum du bei den silent lösungen andere kühlkörper verwendesr als bei den performance systemen.. bringen die kühlkörper der silent variante am ende mehr und man kann sie deswegen "leiser" kühlen, oder worin besteht der eigentlich unterschied, wenn überhaupt einer vorhanden is, denn auf diesem prob beruht grad noch die wahl des gpu kühlers für mich (is ne 4780/1GB)..



Bei den CPU-Kühlern liegen Enzotech und Heatkiller sehr, sehr dicht beeinander - aber mit stärkerer Strömung legt der Enzotech mehr zu, umgekehrt verliert der Heatkiller weniger Leistung bei einem Low-Flow-System.
Da Silencer dazu tendieren, sehr große Kreisläufe (alles mit Wasser kühlen, damit man keine Lüfter braucht, riesen Radiatoren, damit man keine/keine schnellen Lüfter braucht) und schwache (=leise) Pumpen zu haben, ist der Heatkiller da im Vorteil. Wenn ich aber höchstmögliche Leistung will und dafür eh ne Laing verbaue, kann der Enzotech den größeren Nutzen daraus ziehen.

Bei den GPU-Kühlern gehts eher um den Durchflusswiederstand - der EK hat den niedrigen, was wiederum die CPU-Kühlung begünstigt.
Der Heatkiller hat die bessere Kühlleistung, aber in der Praxis sind Überhitzungen an der Grafikkarte eher das seltenere Problem, weswegen man mit der Konfiguration das letzte für die CPU rausholt.
(wer extreme Voltmods versucht, wäre mit nem WC-GPU-Kühler vermutlich besser beraten, aber zum einen ist er dann in einem Beispiele-für-Anfänger-Thread falsch und zum anderen können wir ja nicht immer nur WC empfehlen  )


----------



## nemetona (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Kleines Update,

-in den Silentkonfigurationen 2.4 & 3.4 wurde der XSPC Passiv Aluminium AGB gegen preiswertere Plexi Modelle getauscht, da Metallmischbestückung im Kreislauf eher Nachteile mit sich bringt und dieser nicht bedeudent zur Kühlleistung beiträgt.

-in Konfi 2.4 wurden zusätzlich der die Radies ( Cape Cora 642 und Watercool HTFS 360 ) durch einen Magicool Slim Tripple Elegant ersetzt, dies senkt den Gesamtpreis von 599,06€ auf 485,66€, und dies ohne die Kühlleistung negativ zu beeinflussen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

ich würde den Elegance Radi nicht empfehlen, das Ding ist einfach das Geld nicht Wert, gute Kühlleistung hin oder her. Die Verarbeitung ist höchstens Mittelmaß, dann schon lieber den Swiftech !


----------



## nemetona (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Ich hatte den Radi selbst noch nicht, die Testergebnisse sprechen ja im Bezug auf die Leistung eine deutliche Sprache.
Worin genau Bestehen denn die Verarbeitungsmängel? Hast du dazu passende Bilder?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## bundymania (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Ich hatte den Radi bereits und mir fielen direkt Ungleichmässigkeiten auf. Die Laschen waren teils nicht komplett umgebogen. Zudem ist das verwendete Plastik der Vorkammer nicht von der Qualität, wie man es von anderen Firmen gewohnt ist. Ich habe aufgrund eines Tests mehrmals andere Anschlüsse rein gedreht und es fing bereits an, das etwas vom Plastik am Gewinde heraus "rieselte"  Die Leistung mag gut sein, wenn der "Rest" nicht stimmt, ist das Ding imo keine 70 € Wert. Auch wenn der Swiftech vielleicht 1-2° schlechter ist, die Verarbeitung ist gut und die Leistung stimmt auch. Beim Overlocken macht das eh nix aus.
Mir haben zudem mehrere User von Undichtigkeiten des Elegance Radis berichtet und im Netz gibt es Videos davon, z.B. dieses:

YouTube - Defekter Radiator - Komplett Undicht am Gehäuse

Die Vorkammer dichtet per Gummiring ab, das macht auf mich alles andere als einen langlebigen Eindruck. Die Dichtung war bei meinem Radi direkt nach dem Kauf bereits leicht verschoben.


----------



## nemetona (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

OK, danke für den Hinweis.
Ich werde diese Empfehlung noch mal in Ruhe Überdenken, und gegebenenfalls ändern.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Skaos (30. März 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den CPU-Kühlern liegen Enzotech und Heatkiller sehr, sehr dicht beeinander - aber mit stärkerer Strömung legt der Enzotech mehr zu, umgekehrt verliert der Heatkiller weniger Leistung bei einem Low-Flow-System.
> Da Silencer dazu tendieren, sehr große Kreisläufe (alles mit Wasser kühlen, damit man keine Lüfter braucht, riesen Radiatoren, damit man keine/keine schnellen Lüfter braucht) und schwache (=leise) Pumpen zu haben, ist der Heatkiller da im Vorteil. Wenn ich aber höchstmögliche Leistung will und dafür eh ne Laing verbaue, kann der Enzotech den größeren Nutzen daraus ziehen.
> 
> Bei den GPU-Kühlern gehts eher um den Durchflusswiederstand - der EK hat den niedrigen, was wiederum die CPU-Kühlung begünstigt.
> ...



ah besten dank, dass du da bei mir licht ins dunkel bringst und mir die frage doch noch beantwortet wird 
hab mich nur mittlerweile gedanklich (beim warten auf den feser, den es ja noch immer nirgends gibt..) mit dem von bundy empfohlenen yellowstone angefreundet, kostet zwar ein paar euro mehr machte aber angeblich des öfteren ne bessere figur, als der enzotech.. nu komm ich natürlich wieder ins grübeln.. is die leistung wieder recht eng beieinander, oder is der unterschied schon zu merken.. ich mein 2-3K unterschied am ende sollen jetzt nich ausschlaggebend werden für mich, darum frag ich wie deutlich sie sich von einander abheben..


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (3. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

hey ich hab das zum ersten mal durchgelesen
und ich muss sagen ganz gute zusammenstellung
aber da wir bei pcgh EXTREME sind sollte ncoh eine EXTREME lösung her
sowas mit nem radi aus nem auto und so
ich kann ja mal meine zusammenstellung und die kosten so aufzählen
damit auch was extremes dabei is
was vorallem unter 100€ bleibt und trotzdem sehr gut mit gekauften systhemen konkurrieren kann


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Die Beispielkonfigurationen sind für Leute gedacht, die eine Orientierung brauchen, was sie sich zusammenstellen könnten.
Wer bastelt, sollte wissen, was er tut und er wird sich eh nicht an starre Vorschläge halten. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass "irgend n Autoradi und dann müsst ihr irgendwie Anschlüsse dran machen und irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass er euch nicht weggammelt oder das System verschmutzt" nicht unbedingt eine klare Empfehlung wäre


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (4. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

ok ja du hast recht
und wieder ein mal muss sich der kleine zoidberg dem großen ruyven_macaran recht geben weil der kleine zoidberg wieder einmal eine aussage gemacht hat ohne wirklcih nachzudenken^^


----------



## nemetona (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Aufgrund des guten P/L Verhältnisses und um die vielseitigen Möglichkeiten des Marktes aufzuzeigen hat es der EK-Supreme LT in die Konfiguration 2.1 geschafft.


----------



## Skaos (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

so ich wollte mich ma noch bedanken für die hilfe hier ausm forum bzw dem thread, is zwar schon etwas her, aber ich konnte mir nun endlich das gewünschte und mit vielen (nervigen) fragen meinerseits zusammengestellte system holen..
hab mich am ende für den yellowstone cpu kühler, ne ddc 1t und den tfc tripple entschieden und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit war am ende ne wakü-basis für 300€ die in zukunft auf jeden fall ausbaufähig ist.. die temps denk ich gehen okay, bei 29,4°C wasser, im idle 35°C und 38°C und unter prime ca. 52°C mit nem e8400 auf 4GHz und 1,25V.. die 3K unterschied im idle find ich immer etwas komisch, aber muss scheinbar so sein..
wie gesagt vielen dank für die vielen hilfen, gelohnt hat sichs auf jeden fall und ich glaub ich würds auf jeden fall wieder machen, der einbau is irgendwie auch nich halbwegs so schwer wie ich gedacht hab, ging 1a..

mfg Skaos


----------



## bundymania (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

sehr schön und danke für die Rückmeldung !


----------



## stocki1973 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-extern*

Hallo leute bin neu hier und habe mal ein bischen gelesen bei euch die einträge sind echt gut ich hätte da auch einen vorschlag wie mann eine gute wasser kühlung auf die beine stellt ich habe mir eine heitzung aus dem baumarkt geholt für 39 euro eine pumpe von eheim zwei standfüsse und 4 enermax 80ziger lüfter gekauft habe für alles ca.230 euro ausgegeben und bin absolut zufrieden mit der leistung bei intresse helfe ich gerne weiter achso die leistung des heitzkörpers liegt bei 1400w
ich denke für den preis gut bis dann stocki1973


----------



## nemetona (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@stocki,
willkommen im PCGHX Forum.
Ein Heizkörper ist auch eine feine Sache, vor allem voll Passiv sollte er gut gehen.
Ein Paar Bilder im Bilderthread und vieleicht ein Usertest mit Temperaturergebnissen wären da eine feine Sache.


----------



## nemetona (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

DIe Beispielkonfigurationen haben heute ein Update erhalten:

-alle Grafikkartenkomplettkühler wurden durch Modelle für die GTX 285 getauscht
-die PCGH-Waküset´s im im Punkt 7 zur Linksammlung hinzugefügt
-die Konfi 2.4 CPU & GPU Silent, wurde komplett neu zusammengestell und auf den Magicool Slim Elegant wurde aufgrund erhöhter Ausfallmeldungen bei dieser Gelegenheit verzichtet


----------



## BamBuchi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Ist der Enzotech besser als der HeatKiller 3.0 LT ? oO

1.3 CPU only, Performance & OC:


-*CPU Kühler Enzotech SCW-1 Rev.A 64,99€*
-Radiator TFC Xchanger Tripple 360 99,90€
-3 St. Lüfter NB-Multiframe MF12-S2 (20,89€) 62,67€
-2 St. Molex 3 Pin Y-Adapter (1,79€) 3,58€
-Pumpe Aquasteam XT USB Ultra 88,99€
-Eheim 1046 Einlassadapter 3,49€
-Eheim 1046 Auslassadapter 3,49€
-AGB XSPC 5,25” Bay Reservoir 28,50€
-3m Schlauch Masterkleer 13/10 klar (2,49€) 7,47€
-6 St. Anschlüsse 13/10 Anschraubtülle G1/4 (2,19€) 13,14€
-2 St. Anschlüsse 13/10 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 (3,39€) 6,78€


----------



## nemetona (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Dies ist abhängig vom Durchfluss des Systems, in Systemen mit hohen Durchflussraten Performt der SCW-1 richtig gut da ist er auf Augenhöhe mit den Heatkillern, bei geringeren Durchflusswerten bricht die Kühlleistung etwas ein.

Dies kannst du auch im CPU-Kühlertest in der aktuellen PCGHX-Print nachlesen und vergleichen.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Je nach Test kann er bei sehr hohem Durchfluss etwas mehr Kühlleistung erreichen.

EDIT: Zu langsam.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Auch spät, aber noch mit was neuem:
Zumindest in der letzten -X (die aktuelle gibts hier mal wieder nirgends  ) lag der SCW-1A in ALLEN Tests vor dem HK 3.0 CU. Der deutlich stärkere Abfall zwischen Laing und Eheim legt zwar nahe, dass er in einem größeren Kreislauf (Testsystem: Nur Radi und Kühler) ohne sehr starke Pumpe hinter den HK 3.0 CU fällt, aber ich würde davon ausgehen, dass er in den meisten Fällen vor dem 3.0 LT liegt, nach dem hier gefragt wird.
Beim Preis macht er das allerdings auch...


----------



## Olstyle (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hab gerade noch ein mal nachgesehen:
Auf dem i7 Teststand wird der Enzo sogar vom LC geschlagen.
Dafür schummelt sich der Supreme in die ansonsten geschlossene HK Spitze.

P.S.:
Vielleicht solltest du das Abo von PCGH auf PCGHX umstellen. Wenn das so weiter geht gibts letztere Ende des Jahres Wöchentlich und erstere bekommt man wirklich in jedem Kiosk.


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Woher sind denn all die Preise? Ich würde soein CPU only Buget Bundle nehmen.


----------



## maschine (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*



			
				nemetona schrieb:
			
		

> - Preisangaben sind die zum Tag des letzten Updates gültigen Einzelpreise bei Aquatuning.de. Für Produkte, die Aquatuning nicht im Sortiment hat ( z.B. TFC-Feser ), werden die Preise des A-C-Shops herangezogen.


Man sollte eventuell auch mal lesen was drüber steht


----------



## CheGuarana (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Mh, ok, danke.
Ich werde sicherlich soein CPU Budget Bundle nehmen, allerdings statt CPU Kühler zwei 8800GT Kühler.


----------



## nemetona (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Die Zasammenstellung kannst du für zwei 8800 GT´s auch dafür nutzen, würde nur statt den Dualradi einen Trippleradi nehmen, bei der Magicool Slim Serie sind dies gerade mal 8€ Aufpreis + 1 Lüfter 

Im Moment noch besonders günstig durch die 12% MK Rabatt bei Aquatuning.


----------



## KempA (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

also, ich hab 0 ahnung, wie groß müsste ein radi für eine cpu und zwei grakas sein? (übertaktet)


----------



## Olstyle (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Damit sich der Aufwand für eine Wakü lohnt:
4x120mm oder größer.
Ob du das auf einen oder mehrere Radis verteilst ist ziemlich schnuppe.


----------



## KempA (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

alles klar, vielen dank


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

hy ich wollte mal anfragen warum ab der midrangeconfig ein triple radi verbaut wird?
ich wollte erstmal mit einer cpu-only kühlung anfangen, da ich derzeit nur einen dualradiator von tfc und wollte einen weiteren nachrüsten um dann auch 2 grakas einbinden zu könne, da leider eine wakü sehr kostenintensiv ist und ich nicht alle teile 2mal kaufen möchte(wer billig kauft kauft 2mal) wollte ich mit der cpu anfangen

jetzt schgeint es mir so als würde die kühlung wohl niocht ausreichen um einen phenom2 940 @3,6ghz zu betreiben, in anderen teilen des forums wurde mir aber versichert dass ein quadradi oder eine wakü mit entsprechender kühlfläche ausreichen würde um ein x-fire sys mit 2 graka´s und oc´ter cpu zu kühlen 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## nemetona (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Für deinen Übertakteten Phenom ist ein Dualradi ausreichend. Ob du jetzt auf 2x240 oder 1x480er als Radimodelle setzt, kommt bei der Kühlleistung auf das selbe Ergebnis.

Die Konfigurationen 3.x sind für spätere Aufrüstaktionen konzipiert, und in den Erstanschaffungen ausreichend Pumpen und Radileistung enthalten.

Wenn deine beiden 4850er mit in den Kreislauf kommen wird dies mit der Radifläche 4x120 bei guten Modellen schon passen, sollten es aber Leistungshungrigere Modelle, wie zwei 4890, sein würde ich gleich einen anderen Radi empfehlen.
Dann wird es mit einen übertakteten Multi-GPU-System und einen übertakteten Quadcore eng mit einen 480er Radi, zumindest wenn man gute Temps bei geringer Geräuschentwicklung möchte, ein 1080er wär dann eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

danke erstmal für die antwort, meinst du die neuen dx11 grakas brauchen noch mehr strom/abwärme(hoffentlich hast du eine kristllkugel)?
wenn ich stärkere graka´s habe soll ich einen evo nehmen? ist das nicht too much?ach ja ich habe auch noche einen quadradi von tfc, aber ist da nicht üble pumpenleistung nötig?
hmm auf was sollte ich bei der pumpe achten wenn ich dann später noch nachrüsten will?
die laing aus der cpu+ gpu performance + oc sieht ganz gut aus oder ist das auch zu wenig?

ansonsten finde ich die beispielkonfig´s super, die helfen extrem, vlt. noch ein paar hw configs dazu das man sich als neuling was drunter vorstellen kann aber alles in allem sehr gut


----------



## nemetona (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Kristallkugel habe ich keine, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das die Grafikkartenhersteller auch bei ihren DX11 Modellen im High End Bereich das zur Verfügung stehende Energiebudget ausschöpfen werden.

Meine Empfehlung geht bei einen High End Multi-GPU System in Richtung 1080er Radiator, mit dessen Fläche ist eine leise Kühlung mit guten Temperaturen möglich.
Ein TFC Quad würde sich auch funktionieren, bei Bedarf kannst du noch einen Single oder Dual nachrüsten.

Eine Laing gehört zu den stärksten Pumpen im Wakübereich, und ist für jedes erdenkliche System ausreichend. Zu einer Laing gehört noch ein passender Deckel wie den EK X-Top V2 und jede Pumpe sollte sorgfältig entkoppelt betrieben werden.

Die Beispielkonfis sind alle für eine Intel CPU auf Sockel 775 Basis mit einer Geforce GTX 285 ausgelegt, wenn du einen Phenom II mit einer Radeon 4890 nutz musst du nur die passenden Kühler auswählen, die restlichen Komponenten können übernommen werden da sie ähnlich viel Abwärme produzieren.
Für verschiedenen Plattformen Konfigurationen zu erstellen und zu pflegen würde einen nicht zu realisierenden Aufwand darstellen


----------



## p00nage (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

der XSPC Quad hat im test hier im forum sogar besser abgeschnitten als der TFC also ist er auch nen blick werd


----------



## Frost (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hoi Nemetona,

das Topic ist der absolute Oberhammer.

THX mui mui bien^^

Wollte mir nu die Silent Upgrade Konfi mit MoRa2 zulegen. Leider finde ich nirgendwo die "Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x3Pin Molex"

Existieren die überhaupt noch, oder hat da ein Lieferant einfach mal seine Produktpalette optimiert?

Und viel wichtiger: Was nu? Muss man auf 4 normale Y Kabel zurückgreifen?

Mir schauderts...


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@Frost Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 81016


----------



## Frost (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Wer suchen kann ist klar im Vortail 

THX


----------



## Danny_cool (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hi.

Ich würde gern von Luft auf Wasser umzusteigen um Temps und Lautstärke zu senken und wollte hier mal um euren Rat fragen was die Komponenten angeht.

Kühlen möchte ich erstmal nur die cpu (q9450), werde aber später wohl auch die graka  mit einbinden.

Den Guide hab ich mir schonal angesehen und dachte daher beim Radiator an den tfc xchanger triple und beim cpu Kühler schwebt mir der heatkiller rev 3 vor. Wäre das soweit sinnvoll? Bei der Pumpe und AGB hab ich allerdings überhaupt keinen Plan was ich da nehmen soll.

Auch was die Montage angeht bin ich etwas unsicher da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe. Den Radi wollte ich einfach auf den Schreibtisch stellen, weil ich nicht am Gehäuse rumbohren will. Praktischerweise hat das case auch schon von Haus aus zwei Löcher für die Schläuche 

Den Radi wollte ich dann einfach auf den Schreibtisch stellen und die Pumpe wollte ich dorthin machen wo mein zweiter hd-cage im case ist.. 
Weiss aber nicht ob das Sinn macht, bzw ob das platztechnisch überhaupt möglich ist..


danke schonmal im Vorraus für eure Tips!

Grüße,
  Daniel


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Schau mal in die Beispielkonfigs rein. Dort wirst du bestimmt fündig.


----------



## Danny_cool (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

jo hab ich schon reingeschaut da hab ich quasi meine wahl oben von abgeleitet 
cpu only mit nachrüstoption, midrange.

d.h. also die dort angegebene pumpe Pumpe Aquasteam XT USB Standard wäre eine passende wahl für mich ? war mir nicht ganz sicher wie aktuelle der stand der beispielkonfis ist, und ich tendiere ja auch zu einem anderen radi als in der konfig, denke mal ein triple reicht für meine zwecke, aber genau weiss ich das natürlich nicht


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

AS XT Standard + Pumpenadapter ist gut. Der TFC Radi ist gut aber teuer. Mach am besten nen eigenen thread im Bereich Beratung auf.


----------



## Danny_cool (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

ok danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Der Ansatz hört sich bislang gut an, ich möchte aber darum bitten, dass du einen eigenen Thread im Zusammenstellungs-/Kaufberatungsforum erstellst. Hier in "Beispielkonfigurationen" soll es, der Übersichtlichkeit halber nur um die Beispielkonfigurationen geben und eine Systemzusammenstellung erstreckt sich schnell über 2 Seiten.


----------



## zwergi (10. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

dankee für so einen beitrag....sehr hilfreich um einen Einblick zu erschaffen


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Kleine Frage : Hat jemand schon Kühler fürs 790FX-GD70 Board gesehen? Oder kann man da einfach irgend einen Chipsatz oder was weis ich denn Kühler drauf schreiben? Habe bei aquacomputer usw nichts gefunden.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## nemetona (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Schau dir mal die Anfi-tec UCD Kühler an, diese sind dank ihrer universellen Bauweise kompatibel zu sehr vielen Boards.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Dankeschön  

Anfi-tec waterblocks onlineshop - Anfi-tec MSI 790FX fullcover Waterblock MSI 790FX fullcover Waterblock


----------



## nemetona (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Ok, dies ist dann die Optimallösung


----------



## skdiggy (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

die kosten schocken einen beim ersten mal.irre teuer


----------



## InRav3 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

danke fürs tutorial


----------



## Madz (3. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@ nemetona

Könntest du bitte die neuen 420er Radiatoren berücksichtigen? Besonders der Magicool 420 ist momentan DER P/L King schlechthin.


----------



## nemetona (3. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@Madz,
ich plane für die nahe Zukunft eh eine komplette Überarbeitung der Beispielkonfigurationen, da werden auch die Radi´s für 140mm Lüfter berücksichtigt.


----------



## Xylezz (3. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Klingt supi :>


----------



## Sylvain (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hallo,

so nachdem ich mir einen neuen PC geholte habe überlege ich nun ihm eine Ordentliche WaKü zu gönnen.
Natürlich hab ich mich schon etwas erkundigt und mir etwas zusammen gestellt und nun würde ich gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören.

Mein System:
Corsair Obsidian 800D Tower
Asus Rampage 2 Extreme
Intel I7 920
Corsair DDR3 1866 Dominator GT
gForce 280 GTX geplant ist noch eine 480 GTX

Neben der CPU soll noch das MB gekühlt werden und später dann die 480 GTX.

Hier mal meine Einkaufsliste:
 Aquastream XT USB Ultra Version
 Coollaboratory Liquid Coolant Pro UVGreen
 Watercool Heatkiller Backplate 1366
 Watercool Heatkiller CPU Rev. 3.0 1366
 EK Water Blocks EK-Bay Spin Reservoir
 Hardware Labs Black Ice Radiator SR1 360
 Enzotech AS-REII-RAM Rampage II Ext. Ram Cooler
 Enzotech AS-REII-SN Rampage II Ext. Cooler
 Enzotech WMST-88NP Mosfetkühler
 Phobya G-Silent 12 1500rpm LED 120x120x25mm
 Phobya Univeral Pumpen Befestigungssockel


Für die kommende gForce 480 dachte ich dann noch einen zweiten Greislauf mit einem 140er Radiator und einer Laing Pumpe mit kleinem ASB zu vebauen.

So das war es erstmal, was haltet ihr von dieser zusammenstellungen und giebt es verbesserungs vorschläge?

so long
Sylvain


----------



## KingPiranhas (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@Sylvain mach besser einen eigenen Beratungsthread auf.


----------



## Sylvain (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

ok wird gemacht


----------



## nemetona (17. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Hi,

ich habe mit der Recherche für die lange überfällige Aktualisierung dieses Threads begonnen.
Geplant sind ein grundlegendes Update in Bezug auf Produkte und Preise an die aktuelle Marktsituation sowie das Einpflegen von Radiatoren und Lüftern im mittlerweile sehr beliebten 140mm Format, sowie die Aufnahme des Mora 3 bei den Monsterradiatoren.

Wenn ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge für diesen Thread habt, dann bitte ich euch mir diese hier mitzuteilen.
Im jetzigen Stadium sind Änderungen noch leicht einzupflegen


----------



## fuSi0n (17. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Vllt sollte man auch erwähnen das mittlerweile 11/8er bzw. 16/10er der Schlauchdurchmesser der Wahl ist wenn es um Biegeradius und Verlegeeigenschaften geht.
Für Budget kann man dann generell noch 10mm PS- oder FatboyTüllen empfehlen, gerade für 16/10er Schlauch sind Schraubanschlüsse sehr teuer.

Dann, was schon von dir angesprochen wurde, Universal MB-Kühler, einfach die günstigere Alternative als zu Komplettsets die man dann bei einem MB-Wechsel in die "Tonne kloppen" kann.

Beispiel für Chipsatz-Kühler die Anfi-Tecs, Waterkool Heatkiller, EK NB/SB 5 und 6. Beispiel für Spannungswandler-Kühler: Koolance MVR-100 + MVR 40, Anfi-Tec UPC.

Budget Pumpen, verschiedene Station Varianten wie die XSPC X2O 450. DIe auch genug Power für CPU, GraKa + Chipsatz-Kühler hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Da Schläuche rein gar nichts mit der Eigenschaft als Kühlung zu tun haben, würde ich vorschlagen, alle Zusammenstellungen mit 8/11er und Schraubverschlüssen zu machen und 10/16 und 1-2 bewährte Tüllen als "Optik-Option" zu den Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten zu packen.
Ähnliches gilt für unterschiedliche AGBs.
Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn es nicht nur eine "Silent"-Option gäbe. Oft beschränken sich die Unterschiede zwischen Leistung und Silent ja auf die Wahl der Pumpe und der Lüfter/-steuerung, das kann man in allen drei Preisklassen praktizieren. Im Budget-Bereich wäre es z.B. der Austausch der Billiglüfter gegen BSpro und der Kauf einer einfachen Lüftersteuerung, die man als "Silent-Erweiterung" dem Kauf eines besseren CPU-Kühlers als "Leistungsoption" gegenüberstellen würde. Im High-Endbereich ist es der Unterschied zwischen einer Laing oder eine Aquastream Ultra,...


----------



## KaitoKid (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist aber bei nem 13/16 oder 13/19 Schlauch der Durchfluss höher oder?
Und Durchfluss höher = besser oder?


----------



## fuSi0n (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Macht keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Andere Faktoren sind deutlich wichtiger, Radifläche, vernünftige Kühlermontage, Lüfter, etc....


----------



## empty (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Nicht ganz, bis zu einem Grenzwert von ca. 60l/h stimmt das, danach gewinnt man nicht mehr soviel. Vor allem die Geräuschkulisse wird zunehmen mit mehr Durchfluss (Pumpengeräusche usw). die Durchflusszunahme von einem 13/16 zu einem 13/19er Schlauch ist marginal bis kaum messbar. Zumal die Restriktivsten Komponenten Kühler den Durchfluss am meisten beeinflussen.


----------



## nemetona (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Sobald man einen Durchfluss von 50-60l/h erreicht hat, wirkt sich ein höherer Durchfluss nur minimal auf die Kühlleistung aus, es gibt auch nur wenige Kühler die einen höhen Durchfluss messbar in eine bessere Temperatur umsetzen können, daher ist der Durchfluss oberhalb dieser Grenze zu vernachlässigen.



			
				empty schrieb:
			
		

> die Durchflusszunahme von einem 13/16 zu einem 13/19er Schlauch ist marginal bis kaum messbar.



Da gibt es keine Durchflusszunahme, beide Schläuche haben 13mm Innendurchmesser


----------



## empty (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

^^ voll ich Idiot  war wohl etwas müde ;


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist:
Eine Eingangsbemerkung/ein kurzer Vergleich zwischen der billigsten Zusammenstellung, die aufgenommen wird, und einer H50/H70 könnte hier auch viele Fragen ersparen.
Ich geh zwar auch im Guide auf Kompaktkühlungen ein (man, für den muss ich endlich mal Zeit finden...), aber nach denen bzw. dem Vergleich zu einer Billig-Zusammenstellung wird so oft gefragt...


----------



## nemetona (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen*

@ruyven, ich werde diesen Punkt mit berücksichtigen. 

Danke für die Hinweise bisher


----------



## nemetona (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen - Update: 03.10.2010*

Es ist geschafft, das Update der Beispielkonfigurationen ist online!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Und schon von der gestrigen/mittwöchlichen PCGH überholt 
Da hat der Kyros delrin auf ganzer Linie überzeugt, imho gibt es keinen Grund mehr, den HK3.0 LT zu empfehlen. Selbst wenn er mit schwächerer Pumpe stärker abbauen sollte (leider nicht getestet), er hat genug Vorsprung selbst vor dem 3.0CU. Im High-End-Bereich geht das Duell Kryos HF gegen Supreme HF dagegen denkbar knapp aus - wenn man ein bißchen Abwechslung reinbringen oder 10€ sparen will.
Bei Passiv-Netzteilen eine enttäuschende Medlung vom Seasonic Fanless: Es ist mitnichten lautlos.
(damit gibt es oberhalb des 400W Nightjar nur noch Exoten: 450W Nightjar, wenn noch ein Händler Restbestände hat; 500W Etasis, wenn man es überhaupt mal in Europa bekommt und 430/550W Deltratonic, wenn man richtig viel Asche hat)


----------



## CrashStyle (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Moin,

Hab mich nun doch wieder dazu entschlossen eine WaKü anzuschaffen, da ich eine Tauchpumpe und Anschlüsse da hatte die im Keller lagen. 

So schaut sie aus:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V 50005

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3.0 LT Watercool HK CPU LGA1366 Rev. 3.0 LT 10196

Forum de Luxx

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 62001

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.1 Black Phobya G-Changer 360 Ver. 1.1 Black 35222

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Yate Loon D12SL-12 mit Stecker (1350rpm) ( 120x120x25mm ) Yate Loon D12SL-12 mit Stecker (1350rpm) ( 120x120x25mm ) 78015

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) Clear 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 57039


----------



## Speedy1612 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

was haltet ihr von meiner zusammenstellung für meinen 1366 sockel ?


https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f1debe5efa06988435656e4cab6e0fef



reicht die pumpe oder geht auch eine mit 200l die für den 5.25 schacht ?


danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Für Kaufberatung bitte einen Thread im passenden Forum eröffnen.


----------



## King_Sony (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

HI,

leider stehen bei den CPU Kühlern keine Höhenangaben in den Shops. Es wäre nett wenn mir einer sagen könnte wie hoch solche Modelle sind: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - Copper Edition Sockel 775/1366/1156 Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - Copper Edition Sockel 775/1366/1156 10366

Das Modell ist nur ein Bsp., aber ich denke die sind alle gleich hoch.

LG und Danke

Sony


----------



## nemetona (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Für solche Fragen an Aquatuning gibt es den Aquaruning-Support-Thread.


----------



## King_Sony (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Hi,
ok war mir nicht sicher, ob hier oder dort. Dann werde ich dort fragen 

LG Sony


----------



## Icz3ron3 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

vom vielen lesen bekommt man krebs auf den glotzkorken.
es wurde schon mal angesprochen das hier kaum/keine wasserzusätze erwähnt wurden, welche würdet ihr den empfehlen


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Innovatek Protect Konzentrat oder Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra


----------



## Icz3ron3 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

die innovatek Protect IP - Anwendungsmischung hab ich schon gehabt, ich denk mal das sich beide nich viel nehmen oder???

ich sehe das du die gleiche pumpe hast wie ich,
problem: ich hab das mit dem usb nie hinbekommen und konnte durch manueller auch die pumpe nie finden


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Das Konzentrat ist etwas billiger (auf den Liter gerechnet).


----------



## Icz3ron3 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

keine ahnung ob das jetzt hier mit rein gehört 
besitze den  Enzotech CPU Water Block SCW-1 - Sapphire Series und hatte das problem das der deckel ein riss bekommen hatte
jetzt hab ich von caseking ein kupferblock bekommen, bei Enzotech konnt ich nachlesen das es ein *Enzotech Retention Modul für Sockel 1156-X auch für 1155 geeignet ist*
*(*The advantages of 1156-X Retention Modules are to ensure that the Extreme-X/ Ultra-X is mounted securely on Intel LGA 1156/1155 platforms. It has the same 4 mounting points as the Intel socket 775 style, thereby providing better contact with the CPU and cooler.)
bei aquatuning konnt ich es für 6.99 finden, was mich jetzt interessiert sind die mongtageschrauben, was muss ich jetzt beachten

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Enzotech Retention Modul fr Sockel 1156-X 16140


----------



## nemetona (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

@Icz3ron3,

das gesamte Thema ist hier fehl am Platz, im Wakü-Quatsch-Thread ist dies besser aufgehoben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/8158-wakue-quatsch-thread.html


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

@Nemetona 
Verbesserungsvorschlag
Hätte als Leistungs und Silentupgrate für die CPU/GPU Midrage: Phobya1080 + Scythe Slipstream 500rpm (über Adapter am Netzteil angeschlossen) ca.25€ mehr aber um einiges Leistungsfähiger und leiser(vorallem bei last).


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Ich grüsse euch!

Sorry, wenn es die Frage schon gab, aber laut dir, nemetona, gibts eine gute Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU schon ab 250€. Meine Frage ist nun, was ich dann von dieser Config halten sollte? Ist das dann eine zum Übertakten brauchbare Kühlung oder so ein Ding, wo man rufen kann: "Juhu, 2 Grad besser als Boxed."? Oder besser, was kann ich für Temperaturen erwarten? Silent is mir eigentlich egal.

mfg Marcel


----------



## <BaSh> (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

250€ sind schon sehr sehr knapp bemessen für CPU+GPU. Für eine OC-CPU Wasserkühlung sind 250€ angemessen. Aber mit GPU solltest du mindestens 400€ bereithalten. Außer du möchtest die selben Temperaturen und die selbe Lautstärke wie boxed haben


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Nicht dein Ernst, oder? So dick ist mein Geldbeutel nicht. Wäre es für die Zukunft angemessen erst eine WaKü für die CPU zu holen und später die GPU nachzurüsten?

mfg marcel


----------



## <BaSh> (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Da würde ich ja sagen. Achte aber auch darauf das deine Grafikkarte im Referenz-Design ist. Ansonsten wird es schwer bei der Kühlersuche.


----------



## Bagui (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Oder wenn du weißt was du alles benötigst kannst du ja auch im Verkaufsthread nachsehen. Dort bieten sehr viele gebrauchte und auch teilweise neue Wakü Sachen an. Würde deinem kleinen Geldbeutel sicherlich entgegenkommen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Ich glaub, dann geh ich lieber nochmal Richtung Macho und begnüge mich mit dem, bis ich dann das Geld für was Richtiges hab. Ich wusste, dass WaKüs teuer sind, aber das ist echt krank.  Dass ihr so viel Geld dafür ausgebt, ist mir ein Rätsel.

mfg Marcel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Wenn man sich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt bedient, geht es auch merklich billiger und nicht ohne Grund ist die günstigste CPU/GPU-Zusammenstellung hier bei unter 300 € angesiedelt. Das die meisten Leute hier 70 € extra ausgeben, damit sie die Leistung ihrer Pumpe via USB zwischen "völlig ausreichend" und "mehr als völlig ausreichend" ändern können oder 30 € extra, damit die Schläuche wie aus der Fleischerei aussehen, muss man sich ja nicht unbedingt als Vorbild nehmen.

Aber man muss sich halt auch darüber im klaren sein, dass es bei Wasserkühlungen eine gewisse Grenze gibt, unterhalb derer man nicht mehr an wenig sinnvollen Features, sondern nur nach an reiner Leistung oder essentieller Qualität sparen kann. Wer das Geld dafür nicht aufbringen kann, muss halt ggf. an anderer Stelle ein paar Cent sparen. 350 € statt 250 € in eine solide statt mangelhafte Wasserkühlung zu investieren lohnt sich imho eher, als 350 € statt 250 € in eine Grafikkarte, die dann vielleicht 3 Wochen länger genutzt wird, ehe sie genauso zu lahm ist.


----------



## nitg (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Hallo!

Könnte man zB beim Heatkiller noch dazuschreiben, dass dort keine Backplate vorliegt und diese separat bestellt werden muss? Es ist nämlich nicht so schön, wenn man eine WaKü zu Hause liegen hat, diese aber nicht verbauen kann, da die Backplate fehlt :p

Alternativ kann man aber auch z.B. eine Backplate von den Corsair-Wasserkühlern nehmen und mit Muttern verschrauben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Die Backplate ist eigentlich optional. (einige AMD Boards ausgenommen)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen (Stand: 03.10.2010)*

Wie einigen aufgefallen ist, hatte Nemetona zuletzt immer seltener Zeit gefunden, die Beispielkonfigurationen zu pflegen. So viel ändert sich in der Wakü-Welt zwar auch nicht, aber besser geht immer - und deswegen wird der Stab jetzt an <Bash> weitergereicht. Vorhang auf für die

Neuen Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen

Vorhang zu für diesen Thread


----------

